# Need Help for vampiress make up!



## meshelltann5371 (Jul 26, 2011)

This year I decided to do the vampiress. Need to know......... would you go with pale white for the face, or do the lightest foundation? I really want it to look real. So which do you think would look best. I have played around with both and can't (make up) my mind!!! I'm sure someone knows which one is more realistic. Thanx.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Id go lightest foundation


----------



## meshelltann5371 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks! Coming from you, I take that as GREAT advice! I REALLY LOVE your work. Just talk my husband into letting me buy a heat gun! Watch Out! I will be melting up some plastic! LOL! THANKS again, you are the BEST! You are my Idol.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ben Nye (I think that's the brand- my makeup is still packed away)has a nice opaque color cup called Porcelain Doll or something like that that is very light. Just make sure you set it or it gets shiny. I sometimes will throw some white on my cheekbones and temples to highlight, but I use a big creme pencil for that. Good luck!

Here's a how-to..I like to add more depth to the eyes though. If you want to do that, you can use instructions for a zombie or undead. http://www.mehron.com/Modern_Vampire_Character_Kit_p/kmp-mv.htm


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I agree with the choice of a light foundation - more natural (so to speak, since we are talking a supernatural creature here) and besides, a white faced vampiress is just so cliche


----------



## meshelltann5371 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks Guys, You're the best. I just want it to look real, not so cartoony, (if that is a real word). lol! I took my girls to the first weekend of hallowscream @ Busch Gardens Williamsburg and everything was so fake this year. This is their 13th year of Hallowscream, (been every year) and was not pleased this year. All costumes looked store bought with no extra touches added. WOW!


----------

